# Is this the "can of marbles" sound of a dying timing chain? (video)



## 06vdubdriver (Sep 21, 2010)

It seems as of late that my engine has been making an unusual underlying sound (outside of the normal valves, act) similar to that of shaking a can of spray paint but it a consistent rhythm. I'm starting to worry that it is the dreaded timing chain issue that has plagued some of the 05.5 and 06's. 

At 40K the car had the guides replaced just before I took ownership in January 2010. 
Today the car has an outstanding maintenance history at sits at 90K. I'm thinking of picking up a new GLI so this might just be the push I need if this could a serious issue. Or am I just hearing normal sounds as this particular engine ages? The noise is most obvious at the end of the video when I back away from the bay a bit.

Any input is appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Why were the guides replaced at 40k? Your lowers should last 200k+ and uppers 150k+, however there's always exceptions especially w/06 for some reason.

That noise could be a chain going out, will keep getting louder if it is. Right now I'm just not sure what I hear in your video. At first I thought, sure its a chain. Then after listening to it a few more times I'm not sure if its just a heat shield rattling against exhaust or what!

Check out some vr6 timing chain videos and see if those sound familiar. 24v will probably sound more like the 2.5 than the old 12v vr6 w/different upper chain setup. Your video definitely has a chain like noise in it though. Not sure if it is the mic or what but it should be more distinct than what I'm hearing in your video.

VW really failed on these early chains!!!!


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

ehhh, mine sounds like that too, i'll take a video of that tonight when i get out of work for you, perhaps that can help deduce the problem? We'll see!


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

That kinda sounds like a pulley... is the noise coming from near/below the belt system, or farther back in the engine bay?


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi2QfptspqU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Seems like mine comes from the centre of the motor on the top end. I also have a carbonio intake, no motor cover and a higher idle due to software, so that might contribute some additional noises..Car has around 60k on the odo 
Sent from my Htcclay's SuperLite 4G


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not a real mechanic, but dealing with this chain thing on my engine, I would think that if the noise is getting that bad, it would start jump the timing.

As in my case, the engine sounded rough at first, followed by bad idling over time. CEL came on and now that I am switching motors, I can hear a loud click when I move the crank, which sounds like a valve due to the timing.

I would bring it in for a check, but if it is the timing, you are in for a hefty bill, and so that GLI sure sounds good

Ps.....After reading several threads and articles, you might be better off with a MKV GLI.


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Ps.....After reading several threads and articles, you might be better off with a MKV GLI.


But this doesn't remedy the issue at hand. He's got the car either way until he can/wants to get a new ride so lets try and see what's up with the noise first. Always in the market to help someone save coin! Unless of course, dude, you really hate your car and wanna jump into something else.

Mine sounds a bit different than yours, as mine sounds more diminished and seems to come from the top of the motor rather than on the side like yours. have you checked the belt tension? it's completely possible that something there is rattling around a bit. does it increase in volume and frequency when the rpms' are higher, such as when you rev it?


----------



## 06vdubdriver (Sep 21, 2010)

tchilds said:


> Why were the guides replaced at 40k?


My only paper work says "customer complains about engine noise and oil pressure" keep in mind there was no "customer" this vehicle was bought from an auction in Las Vegas and then I bought it as a certified VW in AZ. My dealer did all the work to certify it with VW which actually they put a lot into the car. I believe it was abused by it's first owner. So I'm not sure about this part of the repair history. 



cracKness said:


> That kinda sounds like a pulley... is the noise coming from near/below the belt system, or farther back in the engine bay?


It could possibly be a pulley but the dealer never mentioned anything about this. This is a dealer maintained vehicle. Odd they wouldn't want my money to replace a pulley as the noise is pretty noticeable.



playsguitars said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi2QfptspqU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Seems like mine comes from the centre of the motor on the top end. I also have a carbonio intake, no motor cover and a higher idle due to software, so that might contribute some additional noises..Car has around 60k on the odo
> Sent from my Htcclay's SuperLite 4G


The video is private so I can't compare. Thanks though! 



playsguitars said:


> But this doesn't remedy the issue at hand. He's got the car either way until he can/wants to get a new ride so lets try and see what's up with the noise first. Always in the market to help someone save coin! Unless of course, dude, you really hate your car and wanna jump into something else.
> 
> Mine sounds a bit different than yours, as mine sounds more diminished and seems to come from the top of the motor rather than on the side like yours. have you checked the belt tension? it's completely possible that something there is rattling around a bit. does it increase in volume and frequency when the rpms' are higher, such as when you rev it?


I'll investigate further during the day tomorrow as far as the true location of the noise. The belts were replaced at 80K and the noise has always been there but it seems to have gotten louder at idle. The noise does die off over 1K RPM either in drive or park.

I do think I wil be selling the Jetta. As much as I love the car I just graduated with my bachelors degree and need to pay off my student loans and credit cards. However I plan on buying a NEW GLI this new year (2012). After my other financial obligations are met. It kills me because I love this car, it has every possible package/option and drives amazing. It has been the best car I have ever owned and it has taken me all over the country. Financially right now it makes sense to sell :facepalm:. I will have to drive the extra family car in the mean time which is a 2000 4cyl Sonata. But it will get me where I need to go and maybe I can get it past the 30K mile marker (its a cream puff).


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

What is your gas mileage like? If it is bad u prob have some messed up valves. If noise has always been there but isn't getting that much louder I wouldn't worry about it. Motors that have been split open by flat rate mechanics typically have problems, CPO or otherwise. CPO is a gimmick they use to sell cars but basically its just a checklist of stuff they go over. Its not a garuntee there is nothing wrong w/the car because even if they see something else wrong they will not fix it if it isn't on the CPO list.

Basically, you can bet the farm that they ain't checking out no internals or chains on CPO vehicle. They definitely ain't investigating no noise.

The work order you have is incomplete as well. The oil pressure comment is interesting because that is what dealerships tell people about bad chains, that it was bad oil pressure when really its a manufacturing defect. If your oil light is coming on, do not drive the car. The reason the noise is getting louder is because your cylinder head is breaking w/out enough oil pressure to opperate, or you just out have a bad chain setup that was never properly repaired. IE, just the upper chain was serviced to save the dealership a lot of hours.


Just sell the car and get out before you lose about $2,000. I would never buy a 2.5 w/just upper guides replaced.... that is a hack job and should have been accompanied by much other service.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like a pulley problem.... The stretched timing chain makes that similar sound but with like a slapping against the worn guides. Also why is your motor so loud... I have headers intake and EJ valve cover and it doesnt make that much noise idling...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

if you are going to sell the car, you gotta sell it before 100k miles anyway or you lose like literally half your $$$ from 80,000 to 100,000. After it gets over 100k just fix the thing if you like it because you'll lose the same selling it.

NO way to tell what that noise is in the video. It does sound VERY similar to the vr6 timing chain videos on youtube though. Do you think so or not? 

If you take it to a quality Audi/VW shop or tuning shop, a lot of times they do free diagnostics. I know EP Werks checks our cars out for free. That is always a good option too since those type of guys working at the shops actually care about the car like you do. Dealerships are one of worst places to go for something like this, only better than someone w/no clue how to work on VW motors.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

oh yeah, does noise change when u hit the AC button? maybe is ac compressor clutch dunno sounds similar to that too on a guy's car I had to deal with.


----------

